# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Data or Phone connections

## keith53

Anyone needing to move data or phone connections or install new ones as a result of a reno, please feel free to post away.  If I can help, I will....

----------


## Snapper_Kev

Since you offered Keith..........
I am renovating my kids playroom / study and installing an ADSL Modem in my office. I am running CAT5 cable to their room and installing a ADSL router/modem.  
Rather than plugging in an InLine ADLS filter on each phone (4 of them) I plan on installing a Filter Splitter where the phone cable connects to the house (External) and running a sepreate cable for the ADSL modem. Seems a cheaper option and then I don't need micro filters on each phone extention.  
Does this seem the right way to go, or have I got it all wrong?

----------


## Snapper_Kev

And whilst we are on the subject of cabling all be it power and not data... I am installing a Bathroom heater, fan, light combination. I'll be running new cable from the existing light switch to the location of the fan, heater. Given I will only need one earth and one neutral for the 3 devices (all in one unit) can I just run three single active cables from the multi switch or do they need to be double insulated?  
The only cable that I seem to be able to buy is "Active with neutral" and "Active with neutral and earth" cable, rather than single core double insulated active cable ? 
Any suggestions?

----------


## Barry_White

Snapper  
 If you go to an electrical wholesaler like Lawrence & Hansen or Auslec you would be able to buy single core double insulated active in either red or white but you may have to buy a whole roll. 
  BTW they do need to be double insulated.

----------


## Pulse

Kev, alternatively use 2 runs of switch cable (red and white)  
red - active from junction box
white - active to light 
red - active to fan
white - active to heater 
Just jumper from one switch to the next to supply actives to each switch. 
Remember that the wiring rules don't let you connect appliances over 150w to the light circuit so you should supply it from a power circuit and have it relabelled as "mixed", some sparkies just run a new circuit and call it "tastic" 
Cheers
Pulse

----------


## Snapper_Kev

> Kev, alternatively use 2 runs of switch cable (red and white)  
> red - active from junction box
> white - active to light 
> red - active to fan
> white - active to heater 
> Just jumper from one switch to the next to supply actives to each switch. 
> Remember that the wiring rules don't let you connect appliances over 150w to the light circuit so you should supply it from a power circuit and have it relabelled as "mixed", some sparkies just run a new circuit and call it "tastic" 
> Cheers
> Pulse

  Thank you Pulse... From what you just said, I can assume I am as ignorant about household wiring as I thought I was. Whats all this stuff about wiring rules?? Bloody wiring rules.. God damm... I was just about to power the whole thing up from the old light switch? ummmm Not a good plan I gather? 
I'm getting the feeling my electrician mate may still be a handy friend? Whats his name again ? 
And thanks for your input... (Was that my house that just caught on fire)??

----------


## keith53

> Rather than plugging in an InLine ADLS filter on each phone (4 of them) I plan on installing a Filter Splitter where the phone cable connects to the house (External) and running a sepreate cable for the ADSL modem

  Kev, what you need is a central filter.  It handles all the phone points in the house from one point.  You need to isolate the run to the ADSL modem since this needs to be unfiltered to the modem but you can put an ordinary in-line filter here if you want to run something else (ie. fax, phone) as well. 
You'll need to work out where all the runs terminate (maybe use a tone generator or F set).  Also, if you have a monitored security system, this will need to be the first active point in the chain. 
So the sequence is - incoming line, monitored security system, central filter with line/s out to other phone points (usually marked PHONE) and the isolated line to the ADSL point (usually marked ADSL). 
Now, having said all this, the installer must be Austel accredited so the foregoing is for information only.... 
Keith

----------


## shaunburgess

> Since you offered Keith..........
> I am renovating my kids playroom / study and installing an ADSL Modem in my office. I am running CAT5 cable to their room and installing a ADSL router/modem.  
> Rather than plugging in an InLine ADLS filter on each phone (4 of them) I plan on installing a Filter Splitter where the phone cable connects to the house (External) and running a sepreate cable for the ADSL modem. Seems a cheaper option and then I don't need micro filters on each phone extention.  
> Does this seem the right way to go, or have I got it all wrong?

  It would be cheaper and easier to buy a WiFi modem for the Kids and hook up both computers through the one modem and WiFi cards, simple system just remember the security so you don't get cars parked outside using your connection. Using this system upto 4 computers can be connected without needing additional cabling.

----------


## keith53

> It would be cheaper and easier to buy a WiFi modem for the Kids and hook up both computers through the one modem and WiFi cards, simple system just remember the security so you don't get cars parked outside using your connection. Using this system upto 4 computers can be connected without needing additional cabling.

  You've still got the original connection though and that has to be filtered.  In addition, if you're looking at selling the house at some stage then by fitting a central filter, you'll have done a standard installation and won't have to worry about moving individual filters around if the modem point changes... 
From the modem onwards, you can do what you like.  I have the benefit of living on an acreage block & so Í don't have to worry about anyone pinching my bandwidth.  The comments on security are valid though and worth considering if you go that way... :Biggrin:

----------


## Snapper_Kev

Thanks for all you help. I think I'll keep clear of WiFi. I'm not sure I can get the same bandwidth that I can on UTP anyway. 100Mbs.

----------


## AdelaideData

> So the sequence is - incoming line, monitored security system, central filter with line/s out to other phone points (usually marked PHONE) and the isolated line to the ADSL point (usually marked ADSL). 
> Keith

  
Although and old thread no doubt people still look this up.  This is actually not correct information.  The correct sequence is 
LINE IN ----->  CENTRAL FILTER ----->   ADSL side to ADSL Modem
                             |
                             |-----------------> Line side to Security system then security system to phone sockets. 
This thus isolates the ADSL from ALL other devices on the line.  As you can see I have still indicated the security system to still be 1st in line for all other devices.   
It is always recommended to use a registered cabler as they know what they are doing.  Same goes for electrical too.  Tempting as it may be to 'have a go' you can kill someone (or yourself) if you stuff up electrical.  Lighting/Fans are a headache and are not as straightforward as a power point.

----------

